# SpeedTouch 330 Keeps Disconnecting every 5min !!!



## Marine_Tech (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I just wanna know how to repair what I have done!!!

I've got WindowXP Pro. SP2, And I installed a "SpyWare Removal" and started to clean my PC, also I've used "System Hijak Scanner" which is included with the spayware programme.

After that, My ADSL SpeedTouch 330, keeps disconnecting every 5min, I can't stay online if I gotta go to the bathroom!!!

I've downloaded "WinsockFix" from this site, but the situation remains till now.

So guys, give the new member a hand here :4-dontkno , you've been recommended by the best :sayyes: 

Thnks....
Marine.


----------

